# How long does it take you to do a Ca Finnish on a pen?



## Marker (Nov 15, 2012)

I am sure that this is something that one should not rush....But I am  curious to know hoe long it should take to do a ca Finnish right.    I

   I my self tend to rush it, and usually it results in an uneven coat.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 15, 2012)

To many variables...humidity, temp, age of glue, viscosity of glue, application method, type of wood, sanding....I'm sure others. So...10 seconds to 5 minutes


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 15, 2012)

My experience is minimum 10 minutes and I have spent over an hour getting it "right". As Jim said there are many variables -wood type is the biggest  for me!


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2012)

For me about 10 minutes. I apply 10 coats of medium. I wear a nitrate glove apply a drop or 2 spread out give a quick spritz of accelerator wait 10-15 seconds and repeat. Then wet sand with 400 to get the ridges down then go through micro mesh 1500-6000 and finish with Novus 2 polish.

.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 15, 2012)

My process is basically the exact same as Bruce's, although it'll take me around 15 minutes including finishing.

AK


----------



## ALA (Nov 15, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> To many variables...humidity, temp, age of glue, viscosity of glue, application method, type of wood, sanding....I'm sure others. So...10 seconds to 5 minutes


 
Only wish I could do a CA finish that quick! But I haven't given up!


----------



## mhbeauford (Nov 15, 2012)

About 10-12 min per barrel, about 20 coats of thin, build is about .005 in or dia increase of .01.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 15, 2012)

20 thin coats at about 5 minutes per barrel.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 15, 2012)

20 thin coats at about 5 minutes per barrel.
Lin.


----------



## raar25 (Nov 15, 2012)

Including putting the barrels on the the nylon bushings, 2 coats thin, 8 coats medium and and than 2 coats thin.  Next remove the barrels and trim the excess CA from the ends of the barrel with a razor and put it back on the lathe to sand 400, 600,  EEE, PP and finally buff with plastic rouge and done.

Now the truth 45-90 minutes or more if anything goes wrong.

The funny thing is my wife always tells me I have no concept of time. I tell her it only took me 5-10 minutes and she will say but you have been doing it for 2 hours!  I see I am not the only person with that illness.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 15, 2012)

About three days for me.  I apply between 15 and 20 coats, and let each one dry at least a half hour with no accelerator.  Might be overkill, but that gets me the best results...  plus I have a dedicated finishing lathe, so it doesn't stop production.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting thread.
I used to be in the "wham, bam, thank you ma'am" crowd but the last 6-9 months I've been working (diligently) on getting my CA finishes where I want them. Interestingly, I've wound up slowing down. A lot. While I'm not like "turbowagon" Joe (above), it isn't unusual for me to take an hour or so to complete the CA finishing process. And I bet it'll go longer yet. 

Currently I'm alternating between thin and medium CA every other coat. Two coats thin, two coats medium, etc. I'm using accelerator but not every coat. After about 10 coats, I sand wet thru 2000 (take great care to not cross-contaminate grits!) and then Novus 3 & 2 with a final real light buff on the Beall wheels. I'm real happy with the results when I remove the tubes but (maybe it's just me) the surface seems to get "wavy" after a day or 2. 

So I'm thinking "turbowagon" Joe (above) may have a good thing going. I think I'll let the next CA one "cure" for a day or 2 and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 15, 2012)

Man did I have problems learning the CA finish. When I first started I ended up with a big Christmas order that I didn't know if I was going to be able to finish or not because I kept on scrwing up the CA finish. Now it takes me about 30-45 minutes, one hour tops. I use the Fangar CA finish method changed up just a little. It saved my butt. It takes longer them most methods, but it works for me most every time.

Fangar's post is here, posted a long time ago, but still good info: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/my-ca-method-17317/


----------



## Marker (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input....It takes me like 45-60 minuets.  lol I must be doing something wrong.   I wish I could put them out in 10-15 minuets like some can,  but when I rush it that when things go wrong.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Chess_Master said:


> Thanks guys for the input....It takes me like 45-60 minuets.  lol I must be doing something wrong.   I wish I could put them out in 10-15 minuets like some can,  but when I rush it that when things go wrong.



I looked back at my answer and realized I was probably a little misleading.  It takes me a bout 10 min per pen to put 20 coats of thin CA on it.  Then I let it cure for 4-24 hours.  (Depending on my patience).  I used to get the occasional chip at the edge of the CA until I let it cure longer.  Now it is almost always solid and I can actually take off the extra CA with my belt sander with no worry of chips.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2012)

Chess_Master said:


> Thanks guys for the input....It takes me like 45-60 minuets. lol I must be doing something wrong. I wish I could put them out in 10-15 minuets like some can, but when I rush it that when things go wrong.


 

So exactly what did you learn. To me nothing. Why do you care what anyone else does  for time wise when doing any finish??  I don't mean to be harsh with this statement but I have to laugh when people ask questions like this. You work at your own pace and that is all. Everyone is different and there are many methods of doing a CA finish as you probably know from reading past posts on this subject. AS you see many differnt times as well because that is what works for them. Be patient. This is a hobby.

My point here is slow down and concentrate on YOUR method. Learn what works for YOU. As someone mentioned there are so many variables that go into not only a CA finish but any finish. Weather being a key ingrediant. Now if you want to experiment with different methods that is something else but time is just a number.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 20, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Chess_Master said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys for the input....It takes me like 45-60 minuets. lol I must be doing something wrong. I wish I could put them out in 10-15 minuets like some can, but when I rush it that when things go wrong.
> ...



I think its a valid question. If it takes him 45-60 minutes and he *learns* someone else is doing it in 15-20 minutes, then he can start an investigative process to *learn* how to do it different. How could he know if he doesn't ask?
Its hard to learn new things when you don't know you are doing it wrong, and that's why you ask questions.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Nov 20, 2012)

I spend about 15min per tube applying CA, let it cure for at least 24hrs, then sand/polish in about another 15min per tube. Tried doing it without the curing time but got the waves spoken of earlier.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 20, 2012)

Days.  I apply my CA on day 1.  I allow it to cure for 2 days to allow the CA to off gas, if you have spots that you "filled" with CA they will take longer than the rest and it has been my experience they will sink after that 2 day period.  Then I rough sand it to about 0.10mm above the finished size and check for ridges or dips.  If I find them I apply more CA and give it 2 more days, if not I polish.  I started doing this after some of my pens I used burls on started getting low spots after they were finished.  I feel that is from the offgassing so i let them cure for longer.  Just my way.


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm curious what the logic is from the people that use both thin and medium CA alternating between the two.  I use multiple coats of thin and it seems to work pretty well and I'm sure medium would do well also.  But why alternate?  Maybe whatevery floats your boat.  But curious if there is any solid reason to use both thin & medium together?

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## ALA (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm glad you asked the question Mark. I'd thought about asking the same thing. It probably takes me about an hour or so which is too long. I don't count the number of coats applied. I use to apply about 20 but I don't see the need for that many if 10 or so will do the job. :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2012)

Ulises Victoria said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Chess_Master said:
> ...


 
I do not agree with you at all. If he is doing it in 45 to 60 minutes and he is getting poor results as he mentions he should look into his method of applying. Don't look at times. That is the most misleading factor in a CA finish any beginner should worry about. Just look at the many differnt times people mentioned.  I do mine in days not minutes too so does that make me wrong with my method. Does anyone elses method make it wrong because someone does it in 10 minutes. I do not believe in using sprays to harden the CA because it makes it brittle in my opinion. 

I still think in my opinion this is one of those questions that has no bearing on a quality CA finish. Learn to improve the method and not the times. Pretty soon you will see the times improve by themselves:wink:


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 20, 2012)

As long as it takes.  

(Usually, about 40 mins.)


----------



## dplloyd (Nov 20, 2012)

4me. Once the blank is finished sanding process it takes me about 10-15 minutes. I have recently allowed the blank to cure at least overnight. Seems to help. ALso use the spritz of accelerator between coats. Agagin allowing time for it to cure during the 10-15 minutes between coats. I usually put 8 coats on. Works for me.

For oily woods I may need to use some Denatures Alcohol so this will add an additional step before the CA. I'll also allow a generous amount of time for the DNA to evaporate.

Check out you tube for videos. There are a variety of methods on video. If you are lucky enough to have a local chapter ask for a demo on your next get together.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 20, 2012)

Time is irrelevant. It's what you do and how you do it that counts. I'd suggest looking at those that have responded and look at their pens on the site and you'll find that they achieve a high degree in their finishes but they have different times that it takes them to achieve it. The difference is their methods of finishing and what they do during that time. If you think your spending a lot of time and not achieving a finish that your pleased with then you may need to look at your process and change something, either the CA, your applicator, room temperature, humidity, the type of wood, etc etc. As said earlier there are too many variables and most are achieved through practice. The best thing you can do is eliminate the things you have direct control of which is the environment you work in, and by that I mean how clean is your area when finishing. If it's dusty, cluttered and or disorganized then it will have an effect in the finish. Develop a system if you think you need to change something only change one thing at a time or you'll chase your tail and become frustrated. Buy some hardwood dowel, practice and  Experiment and have fun doing it.


----------



## hanau (Nov 20, 2012)

about 5 coats , medium CA glue let it dry between coats about 5 mins.
then sand and buff. 
30-45 mins.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 20, 2012)

If it's an oily wood like most Dalbergias (Rosewoods)  it can take nme about an hour total time, but that's broken up over two days, first saturate the blank with Acetone or DNA. let it dry over night, then 5 or 6 coats of thin CA , about 20 minutes, then 3 to 6 coats of medium CA - NO accelerator, let the blank dry over night then 400-600-800- 1000 all wet of course the polish with Novus 3 then 2. sanding and polishing about 10 to 15 minutes, but I usually used to have 8 or 10 pens working at a time. but I just did my first pen in over a year. too broken down until I got a new hip now I'm back at it. and have 11 pens going.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 20, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Ulises Victoria said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



With all due respect, I think you are missing the point. If you read his initial post, he is asking how long does it takes to other people to do it_ because he feels that by rushing it, he's getting bad results_. I still think is a valid question, and that time is a valid factor in his question _because he is not trying to do it faster, but better_ and he's afraid that by doing it fast he's not doing it right.
You said "Learn to improve the method and not the times." I think that is precisely what he wants to do. :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2012)

Ulises Victoria said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Ulises Victoria said:
> ...


 

I will stop quoting this because it is getting a mile long. Read his very first post where he asks HOW LONG SHOULD IT TAKE TO DO A CA FINISH?? I read his post and to me the word TIME does not belong in the statement of finishing anything with anything. IT takes as lomg as it takes.  All finishes need to be done to the operators best ability to achieve quality. Going faster or slower will not improve this. Method of applying and finishing will. Enough said by me. You can disagree but read what others have said. I do not usually respond to questions like this and let others ellaborate and but to me we are looking for that quality finish and many people have trouble with CA finishes and rushing is a factor but the biggest is the method used to apply, and finish afterwards. CA needs time to cure as well as any finish applied to any wood product. Just because it is applied does not mean it is done curing. You are kidding yourself if you think so. So give him all the times you want and as I see it a whole gamut of them have been posted and to me they mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## jppensplus (Nov 20, 2012)

Some 20-30 minutes to apply 10 coats or so of CA, then 400-grit wet to sand down rought spots, micro-mesh to 1200, then polish. (Of course, this assumes I did not make any mistakes and didn't have to start all over again!)


----------



## rherrell (Nov 21, 2012)

Two days!:biggrin:

Applying it only takes me about 5 min. but I wait until the next day to sand and buff. I find it finishes better after it hardens up.


----------

